
Ajax Accessibility - chaostheory
http://ejohn.org/blog/ajax-accessibility/
======
lux
I just googled and found that jQuery UI is going to be made ARIA compatible
after the 1.5 release too, which is awesome! The AxsJAX project mentioned in
the post looks really cool too. Has anyone tried the jARIA jQuery plugin yet?

Accessibility is a post-launch feature we're strongly considering for our app.
Are other startups considering accessibility in their apps? If so, what did
you do?

